# where do i get some bits



## 98483 (Apr 3, 2006)

need some spares after the euro trip.

a 'ring' outside light

a 240v external cover 6x3 ish

mirror door for bathroom (oops)

for a 96 b644

either new or s/hand.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Extras*

Hi

Is it a "Ring" light thing - i.e the "Ring" is the brand name?

There web address is http://www.ring.ltd.uk/

Other bits, try ebay or Peter Hamleton near Preston.

Rapide561


----------



## 89682 (Jun 4, 2005)

Hi pam2002 

The cover for the 240v inlet usually comes complete with the housing. I needed to replace mine, blew off whilst travelling, I hadn't closed it properly. It is quite easy to separate the cover from the housing, if memory serves, you have to push out a couple of plastic pins. Then you can put the cover over your inlet 

Peter hambiltons or Deepcar should be able to get your mirror door, but I think the price is going to make you wince. Perhaps a local glazier, most usually supply mirrors as well, could be a cheaper option. 

regards 

Herman


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

240V cover probably needs the box as well
http://www.marcleleisure.co.uk/Sund001/box01.htm#Universal Box
> eBay <

For specific Hymer accessories:
http://www.hymeruk.com/new_site/html/contact-home.htm

Dave


----------

